# Making the switch to a back tension



## Mainefella (May 25, 2013)

So a friend of mine has loaned me one of his back tension releases to try out (Truball BT Gold 3 finger). I wanted to try it out in the hopes to get an idea what I like and don't like so that I can buy one of my own soon. I've had probably 500 shots with it now and still struggle a great deal with consistency (which is to be expected for some time). I've searched around and would like to find a good back tension routine to get myself into but haven't been able to find one. If somebody could point me in the right direction, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## ElMuchoHombre (Aug 17, 2013)

PM Padgett, one of the best resources on this site for learning to use a hinge.


----------



## Mainefella (May 25, 2013)

I tried a few days ago but his inbox was full. I will try again. Thank you


----------



## Covurt (Nov 14, 2012)

Here ya go! Padgett hinge article.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2249947&highlight=padgett+hinge


----------



## Mainefella (May 25, 2013)

Thank you sir!


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

http://rcrchery.wordpress.com/2014/06/25/release-execution/

Here's another resource for you to look at as well. Just keep working at it. Some days you will feel great others you'll struggle, but it'll get easier over time. I have some other articles on that site as well that you can look through if you like on setting up draw length and loop length to be optimal and also setting your shoulders to help with your back tension execution.


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

Hi RCR III,

Thanks for making this resource available. It is real gold. It takes a lot of work to produce the material you have on there.

I haven't looked back after our discussion re second draw length or d-loop length as you have on the website.

This resource is outstanding and someone looking to improve their shooting would greatly benefit from using the info RCR III has made available.

Thanks again, really appreciate your help


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you very much for all of the kind words and I'm really glad to hear you're doing better all the time. That's what it's all about!


----------



## shooter jon (Jan 20, 2012)

Tagged


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

what's a "back tension release ?".


----------



## gtownreb (Aug 7, 2014)

Ok are back tension and hinge releases the same?


----------



## fz1 (Oct 15, 2011)

Tagged


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Back tension is a process - hinge is a release.

It is important to understand the whole process. Back tension is important. It not only helps with the execution of the shot but also helps in the most important step - holding. Many time archers will skip the "transfer - holding" stage of the shot process and go straight from "anchor" to "aim". This skips the most important steps. Aiming is just a small part of the overall process and is overrated in my opinion. A third grader can aim.

On an angular draw - which incorporates the LAN2 area sooner - as you settle into your anchor (proper alignment is key) the tension in the draw arm is bled into the draw side rhomboid. It is crucial that the tension built in the back stays in the back. This is "holding". You are using skelatal structure to help hold the bow at full draw. This allows for the relaxation of many muscles. Especially the ones that are not needed - in the arms. If the "back tension" is lost, the weight of the bow will go back into the draw arm. Not good.

With a hinge set up properly and back tension being used properly - you should be able to get the hinge to fire with merely an increase of the back tension. There is many times a manipulation with the hand - but the the firing of the hinge is with the back. If the back tension is lost and the tension goes back into the draw arm - you will not get the necassery rotation to get the release to fire. If the draw weight is not in the back and is in the arm - you are merely pulling in a linear fashion with the release. It will not fire correctly. 

One of the steps in the shot cycle is follow through. The release hand should come back and down toward the draw arm shoulder. Short and sweet. Want to see good follow through - youtube a video of Reo Wilde. Spot on perfect. Short - sweet - consistant.

Remember - its process that is important.

That's a short summary.

Opinions will differ.


----------



## hoytbaxter (Sep 15, 2010)

Tagged


----------



## Mainefella (May 25, 2013)

Thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

Use a string loop and while sitting in front of the tv or siting on the porch operate the release with the loop of string over and over and over until it just goes off some time after your conscious mind says start the engine. It must become completely subconscious like breathing or standing the actual instant of the release going off should be a suprise. Look up George Ryals YouTube video from the truball seminar at vegas gives a great detailed explanation on how it works


----------

